# How do I access the Mathews tune charts?



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

I am considering getting a Mathews bow, but can't seem to find tune charts. The Hoyt charts are very handy to check specs, etc. and I am concerned that Mathews charts may not be available.


----------



## ordy1 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40940


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks! Now I need cam sizes vs. draw length for each bow!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Don't know if you found them yet but if not:
Start on the Mathews homepage
click on: "Mathews 101"
then on "manuals" (at the bottom of the page)
then on 'cam reference tables'
then on "download"
then on "open"
then find your cam on the tabs at the bottom and click on it to open it. You can slide the tabs over to find more by using the arrows on the bottom left.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------

